# Petsmart Training



## robbie4christmas (Feb 27, 2011)

Then human society where I will be adopting hopefully adopting my GSD requires that I show proof that I enroll the dog in training. (They said even petsmart) What are your opinions on petsmart and the way they train?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

There are a lot of threads about Petsmart training on this board. I think it all boils down to the individual trainer running the program.
It's probably best to go to a couple of sessions and "audit" them. Watch them while they are conducting classes and see if you're comfortable with how the class is run and the methods the trainer is using.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

if there no other trainers in your area, then pet smart is better than nothing


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

My petsmart trainer not only got me extreme discounts, he gave us free training equipment and his number to text or call any time of the day with questions or in emergeny.

If you are going to use a trainer from there, I would suggest meeting all of the beginner trainers AND watch them conduct a class. Speak to them while they are "working the floor" and ask them what they know about German shepherds and if they have ever worked with one. Ask what style of trAining they use and ask what their most challenging dog is that they have ever worked with. If at any point in the chat they try to push you to join there class, X them off your list. The good petsmart trainers have their classes filled a half a month in advance and dont need to pressure you to be in theirs.

Good luck! Ps, beginner class is about 110 and they give u the rest for about 89


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

x0, I actually recommend your process for ANY trainer. Watch them work, ask them what titles they have put on THEIR dogs, etc etc.

We have someone who wants to join our club. She got her "degree" in training over the internet. She is young, never owned a dog before - bought one so that she could finish the online classes. She has full classes also, 30 - 40 people per class. She showed up to an agility class with an entourage of other young women - all wearing designer slacks and high heels. She then proceeded to try to recruit clients, saying that she was more qualified than the trainer running the class because "I have a college degree in dog training" Our trainer might not have a degree, but she has multiple obedience titles and has helped dozens of client dogs get THEIR titles as well.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Sit in for a training session to see how they do things. Some trainers seem to know what they're doing, others don't have a clue. 

Petsmart training isn't what really where I would go for training, but if nothing else, it's a good way to help socialize your new adoptee, as well as bond with him/her.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Then human society where I will be adopting hopefully adopting my GSD requires that I show proof that I enroll the dog in training. (They said even petsmart) What are your opinions on petsmart and the way they train?


I agree that some training is better than no training. Where I live certain dogs and all puppies under one year the prospective adopter must pay an additional $250.00 "training deposit" to be refunded on completion of the training course. Some trainers will hand out a certification of attendance as opposed to completion. That's a big difference to me. (Petsmart does this here)
The big "but" that I have a problem with is: that you must use one of the trainers on their list. If you use a trainer not "approved" by them then you can still adopt the dog/puppy but lose the $250.00

Can push adoption price to over three hundred dollars. (unless you want a chihuahua...they have too many of them)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Robbie, if you put your general location in your profile it will appear below your username in all your posts. And then maybe people will be able to help you look for a better training option than PetSmart.


----------



## Dixie May (Jun 20, 2011)

We are graduating from Petsmart Puppy Class on Tuesday. I really liked the fact that they capped the class off at 4 puppies, so we got lots of one-on-one time. Was it the first choice? No. But Waco is limited from what we could find on dog training that wasn't breaking the budget. 

The other great thing is if you don't feel satisfied with the class you can take it again for free. While we are able to graduate Tuesday & technically will because we have the commands down pat, our socialization skills are great just yet so we will take it again at no cost!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The trainer in our local Petsmart is actually really good. You can google 'obedience training club' in your town and see if there's one close by- that would give you other options. Congratulations on your new gsd!


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been really happy with our trainer from Petsmart. He used clickers, positive reinforcement, ect. It is the one in Cypress off 290.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I like PetSmart training because of the huge amount of distractions and the close quarters. On Wednesday, I go to a great facility owned by a local trainer with an arena and lots of indoor/outdoor room. On Thursday, we go to Petsmart and train in a completely different environment.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Our PetSmart trainer was great. She has been a trainer professionally for 9 years, and worked well with the dogs in the class. I have used another "highly recommended" professional trainer in our area, and did not like him at all. His classes were way too large (40+ people) and he spent zero time getting to know the dogs.

PetSmart training really depends on the trainer at the location...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i try to avoid petsmart and petco training services but one of the trainers at the petsmart at our last duty station, i would have had NO problems signing up for one of her classes. She was knowledgable and trains her dogs for various activities. She's also the CGC certifying type in the area. Her St. Bernard had NO manners whatsoever when she adopted him and she titled him in Obedience. She has a pyrnese mix though i dont remember what she does with that one and her newfie Urschi is being trained in water rescues. Urschi and Shasta played a few times. Urschi is about 2 months younger than Shasta. Would have had NO problems using her as a trainer. She helped me with a couple training issues and we've not had issues since.


----------

